# what have i hatched?



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

i have a grey browny snake, slightly bigger than my corns but not as big as my rats. he was meant to be an anery corn but i'm not so sure,
i bought a female anery corn thinking if i bred them and got all normals i would know he isn't a corn at least but after a long time, the eggs have hatched, or are hatching. but this has confused me even further! all aneries but with dark tongues and really funky spear shape on their heads.
my thoughts have been that dad is a slowinski rat snake however the dark stripe seems to stop a little short so maybe not.
would it be safe to class the babies as anery rootbeers?


----------



## dkf1987 (May 28, 2011)

could we see some pics pls. would help with to ID them!


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

sorry but haven't got any on the laptop yet


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

pics of the babies


















and dad









sorry about the quality of the pics


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

i have no idea what the hatchlings are but they sure are pretty!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Right, so you bred a corn that you bought as an Anery to another Anery corn, and you've got all anery babies... best guess then is that your male is indeed an Anery corn.

Kisatchie ratsnakes (_P. slowinskii_) don't really look all that much like Anery corns - note that your Anerythristic male has yellow on his neck (to be expected for a corn) and even if he's bigger than your average corn, you may just have mostly small corns with one bigger older fellow.


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

i have a nine year old that is smaller than him and he is only 4/5.
he is the exact shape of the snake in your pic but a beautiful silver/caramel colour. 
his head is more rat shaped than corn shaped, wider. his head has the slowinski spear. he is more silvery pewter coloured than the normal grey/black anery even allowing for natural variations. and the babies have black tongues rather than pink that would be expected in corn snakes.
he has been seen by several peolpe saying all sorts of corn morphs/or slowinski rat, which is why i'm unsure as what he is.
i thought breeding him to the anery corn would have proved decisivley whether he is corn - all anery babies or rat - normal babies. unfortunatley i have discovered this wouldn't be the case. 

i would hate to missell the babies as corns if they are indeed hybrids which is why i asked the initial question

clearer pics of dad


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, you could try contacting KJUN - the owner of the site I posted the photo links to - regarding whether he's a Kisatchie rat, since he works with them extensively - but I doubt he is (especially at his age - there are precious few Kisatchies here in the UK as it is).

What does his belly look like?

Must admit the photos make him look quite glossy, but there's nothing there that makes me say "not an anerythristic corn snake". I've had silvery grey / brown anery corns:









for example.

And your clutch results are *exactly* what is expected from an Anery corn bred to an Anery corn - and it's a lot less likely that he's an Anerythristic Kisatchie that happens to have an allelic version of Anerythristic to Cornsnake Anery than it is that he's just a particularly nice, metallic-looking, low-contrast Anerythristic corn snake.

There's actually a thread on another forum about anerythristic hatchlings having black tongues that turn pink as they get older.
The spearpoint marking on your corn's head is nothing unusual for a corn snake; I have actually selected breeding stock specifically for that sort of head markings.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

It would be hard to find out but, Maybe you've done a, 

Anery red rat snake X Hybrid Red rat snake/Great plaines rat snake = . 

Hybrid Anery Red rat snake/Great plaines rat snake offspring.


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

his belly is checkered but both slowinski and corns share this trait. again not as dark or clearly defined as the female but could easily be natural variation.more a ghost type pattern, slightly milky in appearance.

thanks for your help.


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

having emailed kj, the dad is a corn of some sort so the babies are anery corns. 
thanks for your help


----------

